# I need help.....



## 87 Stanza in Canada (Aug 5, 2003)

My CA20E engine bogs down completely when I mat the pedal.... WHY?!?!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

A dirty air filter, or fuel filter are potential causes for this.


----------



## 87 Stanza in Canada (Aug 5, 2003)

It's got two..... which one... the one directly beside the tank which is like, 1" around,... or the big-ass one in the engine bay


----------

